# 2005 Maxima Breaks Question



## HighFlight2k2 (Oct 21, 2008)

What constitutes 10% remaining? I have 30K miles and I am curious about the status of the breaks and when I had it in for an oil change, the dealer said there was only 10% left. In looking at it, I see a decent amount of material under the metal plate of the pads.

Were they trying to take me for a ride?

Thanks.

Jon


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

We used to do percentages at the dealership too but stopped that cause everybodys 10% are gonna be different! We use millimeters now cause it's more accurate. 

We measure the total pad life left from the base to the top of the pad and then subtract 2mm. Why you ask cause that's the length of the brake pad squeaker.


----------

